
Media tried to trample us, but instad helped us reach users and make money - H4CK3RM4N
https://medium.com/@ashot.gabrelyanov/media-tried-to-trample-us-but-only-helped-us-reach-out-to-1-000-000-users-and-make-money-fb39a90fd0fa
======
sharemywin
GANs are scary as hell. let's build a technology that can generate fakes at
practically unbounded precision.

